# Backside blow downs on Barrier Islands



## Riplukelee (Jul 9, 2017)

Seems we've identified a pattern for finding these summer sheepshead. The small creeks with down trees on curves on the inland sides of Wassaw, Ossabaw, and St. Catherine's island are working well for us. Friday We fished the Well Creek area via Curtis Creek and odingsell river and ended up with six keepers. We lost quite a few and ran out of bai twice. (We climbed the bank and got 25 more fiddlers when we ran out the first time). We had to leave the fist biting. 
Saturday we fished two boats with a friend on the backside of St. Catherine's island. We put in at Harris Neck and made the beatiful ride out. We ended up with 15 Sheepshead and 2 trout. We caught plenty of short reds. Gorgeous fishing both days ... we were out on the water just before daybreak and back at the hill by 12.


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice mess of fish. Some fine eating too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2017)

Fine mess of fish!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2017)

Nicely done...get the peanut oil


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 10, 2017)

nice job


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice sheepsheads!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Jul 10, 2017)

Hushpuppies or coleslaw...or both?  Tasty fillets!


----------



## brown518 (Jul 11, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 11, 2017)

My favorite fish to eat.  Ate some Sunday.  Tried something a little different and it made an unbelievable difference in how much better they tasted and I thought that was impossible.   After salting and just before battering, I dusted them very, very lightly with lemon pepper just to see.  Will never cook them without it again.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2017)

Great catch y'all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 12, 2017)

Sweet haul brother! Makes me want to try some summer heads! I dont even try for them this time of year, but maybe I need to. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice mess of fish. Sheepshead so far have eluded me.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 12, 2017)

When you find them in the summer time they tend to be all clustered in one spot. But you will catch a lot of small ones too. Somehow they are even better at stealing bait!!


----------



## perryrip (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow! Impressive catch!!


----------

